
Preventing Nuclear War (1981) - hprotagonist
https://books.google.com/books?id=ygoAAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA16&ots=oVkrzABnMr&pg=PA11&hl=en#v=onepage&q&f=false
======
hprotagonist
_There is a young man, probably a Navy officer, who accompanies the President.
This young man has a black attaché case which contains the codes that are
needed to fire nuclear weapons. I could see the President at a staff meeting
considering nuclear war as an abstract question. He might conclude: “On SIOP
Plan One, the decision is affirmative, Communicate the Alpha line XYZ.” Such
jargon holds what is involved at a distance.

My suggestion was quite simple: Put that needed code number in a little
capsule, and then implant that capsule right next to the heart of a volunteer.
The volunteer would carry with him a big, heavy butcher knife as he
accompanied the President. If ever the President wanted to fire nuclear
weapons, the only way he could do so would be for him first, with his own
hands, to kill one human being. The President says, “George, I’m sorry but
tens of millions must die.” He has to look at someone and realize what death
is—what an innocent death is. Blood on the White House carpet. It’s reality
brought home.

When I suggested this to friends in the Pentagon they said, “My God, that’s
terrible. Having to kill someone would distort the President’s judgment. He
might never push the button."_

